# GA-Z97P-D3 mit Palit GTX970 JetStream



## chinz22222 (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe für einen Kumpel folgendes System zusammengestellt:

Gigabyte GA-Z97P-D3
i7 4790K
Crucial 16GB Ballistix Tactical
Palit GeForce 970GTX JetStream
SSD...
Leider sein altes NoName Netzteil mit 650W

Folgendes Problem hat sich nach dem Zusammenbau und vielen weiteren Tests festgestellt:

Ohne Grafikkarte und mit der Onboard Grafik läuft das System TOP...bootet sofort und schnell durch, ca. 100 mal versucht  .

Sobald ich die GTX970 einbaue, dauert der Bootvorgang merklich ein paar Sekunden länger oder funktioniert gar nicht...! Es kommt kein Piep und das Bild bleibt schwarz. Nach 2-5 Versuchen bootet er jedoch und alles läuft wie es soll.
Manchmal bootet er dann auch gar nicht und folgende Beeptöne sind zu hören: Lang-Kurz-Kurz-Kurz (vielleicht auch nur Lang-Kurz-Kurz, der kleine Speaker ist ja nun mal auch nicht so toll!)
Leider funtkionieren bei der GTX970 auch nicht immer alle Video-Ausgänge (hat 5: miniHDMI, 3 x Displayport und DVI)...

Die Grafikkarte hat mein Kumpel auch schon in nem anderen PC getestet und da lief sie sofort...

Nach meinem Gusto habe ich im Bios alles richtig eingestellt...hab auch schon auf die neuste Firmware upgedatet: F6.

Hab den PCIe 16x auf Gen3 gestellt, hab die Onboard Grafik deaktiviert, eingestellt, dass die Grafik von PCIe1 kommt...usw.!

Ein anderes neues Netzteil wurde auch schon zum Testen besorgt, damit waren die gleichen Probleme festzustellen...da hat aber mein Kumpel selber gemacht, diesen Test habe ich also nicht gesehen...und leider hat er nicht sooo viel Ahnung!

Was mich wurmt ist, dass der PC ja manchmal ohne Probleme läuft, auch Leistungstests bewältigt er ohne Problem, Battlefield 4 zocken, auch kein Problem. Dann macht man nen Neustart...und NIX geht mehr...!

Ach ja, wenn ich die GTX970 dann wieder ausbaue. läuft der PC auch nicht mehr ...er beept weiterhin beim booten. Wenn ich dann nen CMOS Reset durchführe, läuft er wieder ohne Probleme mit der Onboardgrafik! Wenn ich die Karte dann wieder reinsezte, geht das Spielchen meist von vorne los...

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand nen Tipp für mich!!??

Liegt es wohl am Board oder an der GTX970??  

Hilfe!?


----------



## beren2707 (12. Dezember 2014)

*Moderative Anmerkung: *
Dieser Thread wurde mit den hier bereits ausgeblendeten Posts in das passende Unterforum des Forums    kopiert, damit die  Diskussion zwischen euch Usern zum Thema nicht    verloren geht. Ich möchte  euch an dieser Stelle bitten, euren Austausch    untereinander zum Thema  ausschließlich dort fortzuführen, um hier einen geordneten Austausch zwischen TE und Gigabyte-Support gewährleisten zu können.

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## chinz22222 (12. Dezember 2014)

So, hab mir das Netzteil nochmal angeschaut.

Es liefert 650 Watt, aber für die einzelnen "12V - Kabel" nur je 18A...ist das zu wenig für das System?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (12. Dezember 2014)

Guten Abend *chinz22222*

Gerne    wollen wir hier mit unseren     Möglichkeiten die gegeben sind helfen.    Leider ist es so aus der  Ferne    (Fernwartung) nicht eindeutig zu sagen    was jetzt das Problem  mit    deinem System ist. Aber wir lassen dich nicht    im Stich 

*Dann wollen wir deine Anfrage angehen und eine Lösung finden *​ *
Vorab, bitte wie ist die Seriennummer von deinem MB ? :
*_Die SN (Seriennummer) befindet sich längs auf dem 24 Pol Strom Stecker auf dem Mainboard oder auf dem Karton_
*
**
Hier könnten folgende Ursachen sein:

*Es kommt vor, das VGA Karten nicht direkt erkannt werden (GEN1-3), hier empfiehlt es sich eine aktuelles Bios aufzuspielen. _Bitte VGA ausbauen und im BIOS die PCIe Gen von Auto auf Gen1 stellen, dann wieder die VGA einbauen und testen._

-- VGA ist nicht Kompatibel zum Mainboard:_
Bitte Kontaktaufnehemen mit unserem eSupport Formular zwecks BIOS Update mit Kompatibilität der VGA wenn Möglich._

-- (Auch wenn schon geprüft) Netzteil funktioniert nicht ordnungsgemäß:_
Gegen ein anderes testen => Eventuell defekt oder nicht genug Leistung.
_ 
-- Pins im CPU / RAM / PCI-(e) Sockel eventuell verbogen:
_Bitte prüfen, wenn defekt bitte den Fachhandel kontaktieren._

-- Pins im CPU / RAM / PCI-(e) Sockel eventuell verbogen:
_Bitte prüfen, wenn defekt bitte den Fachhandel kontaktieren._

-- (Auch wenn schon geprüft) Ein Mainboard Abstandhalte zu viel unter  dem Mainboard was ein "Kurzschluss" verursacht.
_ Bitte prüfen wenn zu viele => korrigieren und noch mal testen, wenn Defekt bitte den Fachhandel kontaktieren._

-- (Auch wenn schon geprüft) Stromversorgung auf dem Mainboard stecken nicht richtig (P8):_
Bitte prüfen_.

-- (Auch wenn schon geprüft) Zur Sicherheit *wenn möglich* das BIOS aktualisieren:
_Bitte prüfen, wenn nicht Aktuell, bitte aktualisieren._

*Bitte folgendes durchführen für Bios Update:
*1- BIOS Datei Version *F6* herunterladen auf ein Formatierten USB-Stick (Fat32) kopieren 
2- Die Bios Datei auf dem USB-Stick ausführen (hier sollten jetzt 3 Dateien + die BIOS Datei sein)
3- Bitte den USB Stick stecken lassen, den PC neu starten und direkt ins Bios gehen.
4- Im BIOS mit F8 Update Q-flash starten und die Datei Z97PD3.F6 auswählen
5- Nach update Neustarten und direkt wieder ins BIOS gehen
6- Im Bios die Tasten F7 und dann F10 drücken (PC Startet neu)
7- Jetzt wieder ins BIOS gehen und dort alles einstellen und speichern.
8- Jetzt bitte nochmal alles testen und beobachten ob sich das Verhalten verbessert hat.
*
Sollte das alles nichts zum erwünschten Ziel führen, hast du folgende Möglichkeiten:*
Um    dir dennoch einen wunderbaren     Service anbieten zu können, würden wir    dich einfach bitten folgende     Möglichkeiten für detaillierte  Lösungswege   zu nutzen 

- 10 Minuten Zeit nehmen vor dem PC:
Bitte mit unseren Kollegen im Technischen Support telefonisch Kontakt        auf nehmen, du erreichst Sie unter der deutschen Festnetznummer        0402533040 und mit der "1" verbinden lasen. Erreichbar sind Sie ab  9-18       Uhr von Mo-FR. Sie gehen mit dir alle Einstellungen schnell  und       verständlich durch  und bekommen es auch hin. 
- Alternativ kannst du aber auch unser eSupport Formular nutzen.
- Du hast einen Fachhandel in der Nähe (wo das Mainboard erworben wurde), bitte Ihm um Überprüfung der Hardware.

Ich hoffe ich konnte deine Anfrage zu deiner Zufriedenheit klären 

Gruß GBTTM ​ ​


----------



## chinz22222 (14. Dezember 2014)

Die Seriennummer des Mainboards ist die: SN143240023112


----------



## chinz22222 (14. Dezember 2014)

So, kann zu!

Nach dem Einbau eines neuen Netzteils läuft der PC perfekt!

Zumindest bis jetzt!


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen *chinz22222* 

Danke für deine Rückmeldung und schön das es geklappt hat 

Solltest du noch Fragen haben, kannst du gern direkt und unkompliziert mit unserem Technischen Support telefonisch oder Online in Kontakt treten.

Gruß GBTTM

Da Anfrage geklärt, Thread geschloßen.


----------



## chinz22222 (15. Dezember 2014)

Moin!

Muss leider doch noch mal ein Thema erstellen...

Hab den PC gestern meinem Kumpel zurückgegeben...und siehe da, er läuft doch nicht !

Ich hatte ja ein neues Netzteil eingebaut und danach lief auch alles wunderbar!

Gestern Abend zu Hause beim meinem Kumpel lief er dann doch nicht sauber.

Er benötigt immer mehrere Neustarts bis er endlich läuft! Er schaltet ihn ein, der Monitor geht an, aber er zeigt kein Bild und gibt auch keine akustische Fehlermeldung aus...nach 2-3 mal an und aus läuft er dann endlich...!

P.S.: Vielleicht kann einer der Mods den alten Beitrag wieder öffnen zusammenführen! Vielen Dank!


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen *chinz22222* 

Danke für deine Rückmeldung 

-- VGA ist nicht Kompatibel zum Mainboard:_
Bitte Kontaktaufnehemen mit unserem eSupport Formular zwecks BIOS Update mit Kompatibilität der VGA wenn Möglich._

Solltest du noch Fragen haben, kannst du gern direkt und unkompliziert  mit unserem Technischen Support telefonisch oder Online in Kontakt  treten.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## chinz22222 (15. Dezember 2014)

Wie lange dauert es, bis man beim eSupport "freigeschaltet" wird?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. Dezember 2014)

Hallo *chinz22222*

Das sollte eigentlich schnell bearbeitet werden. Wenn du aber es schneller wissen willst, kannst du auch direkt anrufen  

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## chinz22222 (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab ja leider gerade den PC nicht vor mir stehen...der steht wieder bei meinem Kumpel...den kann ich mir erst heute Abend holen...da bringt es dann auch nichts, heute anzurufen...also mache ich es erstmal online! Danke!


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. Dezember 2014)

Kein Problem


----------



## chinz22222 (16. Dezember 2014)

Moin!

Leider bekomme ich keine Mail von Gigabyte um meine Anmeldung zu bestätigen...hab mich inzwischen schon mit 2 EMail-Adressen registriert, leider bekomme ich keine Mail zurück...


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (16. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen *chinz22222* 

Wo hast du dich bitte angemeldet ? Welcher Link ?

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## chinz22222 (16. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe versucht mich beim eSupport anzumelden, über Deinen Link aus Beitrag #9 hier....


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (16. Dezember 2014)

Hi, 

das sollte eigentlich ohne Probleme funktionieren, wenn du jetzt 10 min Zeit hast, kannst du auch gerne jetzt direkt mit unserer Technik Sup. unter der Festnetznummer 0402533040 und dann mit der 1 und wieder die 1 erreichen 

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## chinz22222 (16. Dezember 2014)

Im Moment hab ich leider den Rechner nicht hier, da ich im Büro bin. Ich werde heute Abend gegen kurz nach 17.00 Uhr anrufen...vorher schaffe ich es nicht!
Wenn es jetzt z.B. wirklich ein Problem zwischen Board und Grafikkarte gibt, was kann ich denn dann machen? Ist Gigabyte so kulant, dass Sie mir ein anderes Board im Austausch bereitstellen, oder bleibe ich auf den Kosten für ein neues Board sitzen, da ich das alte ja nicht mehr so einfach zum Händler zurückschicken kann, da es ja auch schon Gebrauchsspuren hat...!??


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (16. Dezember 2014)

Hi *chinz22222* 

Dies bitte mit den Kollegen persönlich klären, da erst festgestellt werden muss was die Ursache ist  

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## chinz22222 (16. Dezember 2014)

Hallo!

Hab heute mit Deinem Kollegen gesprochen.
Er kann mir erstmal keine weitere Unterstützung bieten, bis ich ein anderes Netzteil eingebaut habe.
Sehr hilfsbereit war er irgendwie nicht...immer nur das Netzteil!

Das jetzige unterstützt leider nicht den ATX 2.4 Standard, sondern nur 2.2!

Können denn daher die Probleme kommen?

Mein Kollege besorgt diese Woche mal ein neues passendes zum testen...


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (17. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen *chinz22222* 

Danke für deine Rückmeldung 

Du bist in guten Händen, bitte so durchführen wie empfohlen und wir kommen dann schnell zu einer guten Lösung so das du und dein Freund auch zufrieden seid 

Gruß GBTTM


----------

